# First picture post on TPF



## Flyextreme (Sep 20, 2014)

I reworked a 2 image, handheld stacked photo and thought I would make it my first to post. This was one of my earlier shots taken with a D3200/Sig 105 macro/YN560III SL/6x8 SB diffuser set @ 1/8 power @ f16-1/200-ISO200, shot at 1:1 and cropped some. Not only am I still trying to learn as much as possible about taking photos, I'm also spending a lot of time trying to learn to get the best out of my images in PP.

Any critique welcome and appreciated. BTW, I know I didn't nail focus on the eyes in this one. And some ghosting I didn't clean up from the stack.

I believe this is a Brown Lynx about 5mm long (body).


----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks like a good photo to start with. Nice colors from what I could tell. I saw enough to know that there's a cute little smiley face on the spider, but otherwise, I was too busy saying "Gah! Spider!" and scrolling down to notice much more. Sorry 

Can't say anything about the ghosting or stacking because I have exactly zero experience with it. 

But just figured I'd say hey and give your first photo a little bump


----------



## Just me (Sep 20, 2014)

Not a spider person, and an inexperienced photographer, but I like the clarity and compostion of the photo.... for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for dropping by guys and thank you for you comments.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks good to me!


----------



## mishele (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!!!
If you really want to know more about image stacking and macro, I would hit up this guy...
Tropical Spiders!!! | Photography Forum
He is just amazing!! Look at his work! It's inspirational!!


----------



## wbarthur (Sep 23, 2014)

cool shot


----------



## greybeard (Sep 23, 2014)

I personally love looking at spiders but, I don't want them crawling on me.  Your shot looks great to me.


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the colors of the spider against the background, makes it stand out.    Heebie jeebies at spiders,,,,,ughhhh but good shot


----------



## _t_is_me_ (Oct 9, 2014)

This is fantastic!  I need to try this stacking thing.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2014)

You're off to a great start.


----------



## Pejacre (Oct 9, 2014)

Excellent shot - I'd be pretty pleased to only miss perfect eye focus by 0.5mm


----------



## 4rum (Oct 19, 2014)

Sorry I can't be of any help, you're already more advanced than I am. Matter of fact, I'm in this thread picking up pointers. Thanks for the great photo and even more for the details about your equipment. Very informative.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 20, 2014)

Very nice eye level shot of this lynx!


----------



## DavefromCt (Oct 21, 2014)

Cool shot!


----------



## Actinia (Oct 27, 2014)

I find spiders very photogenic, more so than most insects, and this is very good.


----------

